# Comcast Customer Support



## Justen (Jul 15, 2006)

If you have Comcast you have probably had to deal with their lousy customer support. They state the very obvious, and they are just bad. Also, did you guys hear about the Comcast Tech falling asleep on a persons couch while on the phone with the head office. That is a pretty bad reputation for the company. So let me know what you think about Comcast.


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 15, 2006)

personally i hate Comcast, i deal with Verizon, 4 DSL, and phone service.


----------



## Trizoy (Jul 15, 2006)

I recently started service ( 3 weeks ago )..

I have talked to the Cust Support 2-3 times, and they seem to be ok. Maybe you need to know what you want?? I only needed to change my mac address of the modem, and then get a tech support out when they turned me off.


----------



## Arti_2005 (Jul 15, 2006)

Justen said:
			
		

> Also, did you guys hear about the Comcast Tech falling asleep on a persons couch while on the phone with the head office. That is a pretty bad reputation for the company. So let me know what you think about Comcast.



LMAOO are u serious? Hahahah thats some funny shit. I have comcast but if anything happends i fix it myself unless its a problem that they cut my internet off or somethin like that.


----------



## Justen (Jul 15, 2006)

Arti_2005 said:
			
		

> LMAOO are u serious? Hahahah thats some funny shit. I have comcast but if anything happends i fix it myself unless its a problem that they cut my internet off or somethin like that.


Yeah, I fix mine as well, it is just sometimes it seems the interenet goes down. So I have to call them and am on hold for about 10 or 15 min and all they do is well it looks fine to me, wait it out.


----------



## Arti_2005 (Jul 15, 2006)

I love when they do the disconnect it for 5 minutes and reconnect it but u tried that 100 times before calling them.


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah i know lol, but they dont know that, unless you tell them.


----------



## Arti_2005 (Jul 15, 2006)

jp198780 said:
			
		

> yeah i know lol, but they dont know that, unless you tell them.



Yea but seems like thats the only thing they know.


----------



## SC7 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmm, I never have problems, any problems I get I can fix myself without the need to call support.  The one time I called support, I was very happy.  I have absolutely 0 downtime, and I have 8 Mbps service, which absolutely crushes any DSL speed verizon offers.  I get almost 2000kbps for every download, (2.00 Mbps) as in them meter on IE or FF/Safari.  Support, proably does suck, but the speed is unmatched in my area.


----------



## footballstevo75 (Jul 16, 2006)

yeah, speed is unbeatable here too

they had to dig up one of our cable lines and replace it, which made a very long line throught our whole yard and went across our whole neighbors backyard

they also charge you for every extra pc u have on the internet, my neighbor has qwest and can have as many as he wants

but speed, it is super fast, when its working


----------



## SC7 (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, they want to offer a service with their own router, by law, they are unable to stop you from using your own router, as there was a ruled law by congress, that any phone/cable/broadband connection may be split up to 255 times by the homeowner before the provider is allowed to charge them.  As a matter of fact, I installed my own router right there in front of the comcast guy when he came out with the modem.


----------



## Justen (Jul 16, 2006)

Arti_2005 said:
			
		

> I love when they do the disconnect it for 5 minutes and reconnect it but u tried that 100 times before calling them.


Yes, they do that to me all the time, I think they need some new customer support people. 

Here is the video of the guy falling asleep on the couch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufo9p1O9iAQ&search=comcast


----------

